Ask HN: Programmers, what does your development setup look like? - svet_0
======
chrisbennet
Computers: Lenovo X1 Extreme 1st Generation running windows 10 and a Lenovo X1
Carbon Generation 7 running Ubuntu.

Monitors: Dell U3818DW 38” curved monitor (3840x1600) and a Dell U2718Q 27”
(3840x2160) monitor.

I generally develop in Visual Studio and the port it to Linux.

